# A "Good as New" translation



## kvanlaan (Apr 8, 2007)

I know it was on WND.com, but this new 'translation' seems to be a new low in liberalizing scripture. "The Message" seems positively AV-calibre in this context.

http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=39114


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 8, 2007)

Mmm. And it says that 'baptise' means 'dip. Cover your eyes, my Presbyterian brethren


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, that was the glaring heresy, of course. I'm OK with the rest of it...


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 9, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Well, that was the glaring heresy, of course. I'm OK with the rest of it...


Ironically, Calvin taught that "the word 'baptise' means to immerse" (Institutes 4.15.19)! And not all of the 16th century Anabaptists (if I may lump them together - which is not really acceptable) immersed! 
Mind you, I didn't know that there are any glaring heresies in Scripture.


----------



## Croghanite (Apr 9, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 9, 2007)

Dieter, though this was posted firmly tongue in cheek, if your post was meant as a rebuke against trivializing scripture, I gladly accept it; I did not mean to offend or break any commandments!  

If, however, the comment is that "John the Dipper" "dips" and the context is the "Good as New" "translation", then I would, with clean conscience, be able to say that though there are indeed 'no heresies in the Bible', this is NOT a Bible and thus does not fall within the parameters of that statement. I think I can say with 99% surety that this is not the thrust of your comment, but _just in case_.  

How people can put this sort of thing up for sale as the Word of God is beyond me.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 9, 2007)

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



Yeah, no kidding. 

When



says "we love the precious" and makes the comments that he did, it's time to run...


----------

